# QLD - Dishing out the dawgie donuts at Moffats



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Man that would of been an epic fight on the yak , gts have gotta be one of the hardest pulling fish out there ... Spewing it took the lure down so deep but it happens ..


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Great fish and top report. Good to know the grass is clean. How do Trevally taste? I've only heard of their fighing qualities.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice work lads, awesome fish Brad !

Do you reckon the TI would of made it through the surf out of interest ?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

You rock


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Well done brad on a nice fish, just goes to show you can teach an ol dawg new tricks. Salti, did you opt for cream or custard filled dounts.


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Great report Brad and an awesome trip with you guys


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

good on you Brad, did you gas that GT on the way home? I reckon the windows would have been down.
Thanks for the morning boys, off to do it all again today at Noosa .
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

salticrak said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: If you have had enough of this world and have no will to whom you would like to bequeath the bits and pieces of hobie plastic,sail and the rest of it,


That makes me feel better about not making it out then


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well done Brad & others. 
Killer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: :shock: :shock: If you have had enough of this world and have no will to whom you would like to bequeath the bits and pieces of hobie plastic,sail and the rest of it,
> ...


Nah you'd be right Tony (with Matt Cobburn's nose cone).  :lol: :lol:



scoman said:


> You rock


http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... A&dur=1856

*The Rockweilor looks tired, but happy.*


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Who's a good boy then?!

Good to see the new rod getting a work out Brad.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

That last pic is a classic. Great report Brad.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Chalk one up for the home made rod
That's what I'm talking about yeah


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pics and report, Brad. Yeah that swell was tricky yesterday, even at north facing Noosa Main Beach. After what's seems to have been a lifetime of foul weather, however, it now seems we're in for a treat, weather wise. It never rains, but it bloody pours, eh?

Might wander down to the beach in a minute and see how sprocket and salti went at Noosa this morning. Too knackered after my 18 clicks on the water yesterday, for a personal donut, but a few pics.

Kev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

>


BWA!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice work boys got to be out there to get em. The old Salti showing a bit of surf form but sounds like he had a chance on a fish but missed. Enjoyed the story and pictures "woof woof"   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Hilarious report!
I'm still glad I did'nt go out - your pics make the dump look even worse than I remember( that's the wave dump - not yours)
Ducked out this morning ( Tuesday) and scored a couple of snapper and a sweetie.
Saw lots of small groups of longtail - spasmodic and not hungry for my lures / plastics
Great trev Brad - they are OK eating fresh _ he would have been a lot of fun!
Mark


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice gt mate, would've been fun that's for sure.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times boys nice shots too.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice GT Brad. It is the time of the year for them around the rock. Poppers are worth a shot at the moment.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

So the GT state of origin started Monday right


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm in awe of you guys. Those launches are pretty specy and I'm sure are not the worst or best perhaps that you enjoy. And great fishing to boot. Thanks for the read and great pics.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Onya indie! All balls launching and returning in those waves.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Dave - I've whacked your guppies in the SOO comp.

NICE trevally Brad. Top fish. Well done mate.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Ado's description of "Indiedog shows Salticrack that even soggy doggies can doggie do at Moffats Qld", caught my eyeballs in the AKFF Select. Fun stuff! Great trev. Cracker in fact.


----------

